# Mendota FV33i dimmer



## Jim NH (Dec 3, 2014)

New guy here. I picked up a used Mendota FV33i insert and love it! It has an accent light but did not come with a dimmer. I've been trying to locate a part number for it without success; can someone help? How about a complete service parts manual?

The newer versions control the brightness of the accent light with the remote while my remote simply turns it on and off and the brightness set by a dimmer on the surround. Can it be converted?

Thanks in advance,

Jim


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 3, 2014)

I googled Mendota FV33I & found the install manual, but the link doesn't work here...

Page 37 tells you that the remote only turns the accent lighting on & off.
The intensity of the lighting is controlled by the rheostat in the surround.
I went thru the manual & did not see a rheostat model number listed, but I may have missed it.
Try scrolling thru Mendota's website, or call your local dealer...
If you remove it & go to an electronics store, I'm sure there's a suitable replacement available.


----------



## Jim NH (Dec 3, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> I googled Mendota FV33I & found the install manual, but the link doesn't work here...
> 
> Page 37 tells you that the remote only turns the accent lighting on & off.
> The intensity of the lighting is controlled by the rheostat in the surround.
> ...



I've been through the website and install manuals but nowhere does it give a number

It didn't come with one or I would attempt to match it.

The light will work if I connect the wire on the dimmer pigtail together (after replacing the lamp) but only full bright.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 3, 2014)

Did you look on the rheostat itself? 
It's probably a commercial part.


----------



## Jim NH (Dec 3, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Did you look on the rheostat itself?
> It's probably a commercial part.



Thanks, I'm confident it is likely a commercial part, it just didn't come with one.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Dec 5, 2014)

Jim look at your remote.  Does it have a house icon on the upper right display screen?

Brad


----------



## Jim NH (Dec 7, 2014)

Ironhorse74 said:


> Jim look at your remote.  Does it have a house icon on the upper right display screen?
> 
> Brad


 Yes brad, it does.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Dec 7, 2014)

Jim NH said:


> Yes brad, it does.



Ok that is a Proflame I. There is a fan control module on the right side of the insert. Is the module inside the right panel or outside? 

Thanks

Brad


----------



## Jim NH (Dec 7, 2014)

Ironhorse74 said:


> Ok that is a Proflame I. There is a fan control module on the right side of the insert. Is the module inside the right panel or outside?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brad


OK, just so we're on the same page, the house is next to the room temperature display.

There is the receiver, the unit that take the AA batteries, on the lower left side of the unit, facing it. It has a slide switch with off, remote, and manual. Above it is a toggle switch for standing pilot selection.

Jim


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Dec 7, 2014)

Jim NH said:


> OK, just so we're on the same page, the house is next to the room temperature display.
> 
> There is the receiver, the unit that take the AA batteries, on the lower left side of the unit, facing it. It has a slide switch with off, remote, and manual. Above it is a toggle switch for standing pilot selection.
> 
> Jim



On the opposite side of the insert there is a fan control module.  The power cord for the insert comes off it. It has three female plugs and a switch on top of it. One goes to the fans. The other goes to the light and has the reostat wired into it. 

The module can either be inside the unit or on the outside.  Which one do you have? Sometimes the reostat is just inside the right panel. 

The part number for the reostat is 10-01-00089.

Brad


----------



## Jim NH (Dec 8, 2014)

Ironhorse74 said:


> On the opposite side of the insert there is a fan control module.  The power cord for the insert comes off it. It has three female plugs and a switch on top of it. One goes to the fans. The other goes to the light and has the reostat wired into it.
> 
> The module can either be inside the unit or on the outside.  Which one do you have? Sometimes the reostat is just inside the right panel.
> 
> ...



Thanks Brad,

I recall seeing that module. I'm on the road for the next 10 days so can't check 'til I get home.I'll report.

Jim


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Dec 8, 2014)

Jim NH said:


> Thanks Brad,
> 
> I recall seeing that module. I'm on the road for the next 10 days so can't check 'til I get home.I'll report.
> 
> Jim



Ping me privately when you get back.

Brad


----------

